# New Car prices????



## DAMIEN666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any knowledge of what new car prices are in Dubai compared to those of the UK?


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Car prices are a lot cheaper than UK, running costs are a lot better as well, cheap fuel, no road tax - but looking on sites like Dubizzle you can get bargains - 1 - 2 year old cars very cheap.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

With the large number of expats leaving all the time (who want/need to sell their belongings prior to leaving) this creates the best used-car market I have ever seen. IMO, it would be foolish to purchase a new car here in the UAE, being that the used-car market is so excellent for the buyer. But if you have the cash to throw away, go for it and enjoy that brand new car!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> MO, it would be foolish to purchase a new car here in the UAE, being that the used-car market is so excellent for the buyer. But if you have the cash to throw away, go for it and enjoy that brand new car!!


All that glitters is not gold.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Not only are they cheaper but the equivalent can also be more powerful (e.g. 1.5l instead of 1.4l for the same car in the UK).


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

You can find more info here

Drive Arabia - Dubai Live - UAE, Saudi, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain and GCC


----------

